# Replace Carrier Bearing or New 1 Piece Drive Shaft?



## Cleonard (Jan 2, 2022)

I noticed that my drive shaft carrier bearing is absolutely shot. I am debating on replacing it or just getting a 1 price drive shaft and eliminating it. My 2004 GTO is pretty stock other than the corsa exhaust. I’d like to know who has swapped from the 2 piece drive shaft to a 1 piece aluminum drive shaft? Is it a significant difference? Is it worth $700 if I don’t plan on building the car?
Here is a attached photo of the carrier bearing for kicks and jiggles:


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Technically, that's no longer a bearing.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I have no experience with those years, but hopefully someone will chime in.


----------



## Cleonard (Jan 2, 2022)

armyadarkness said:


> Technically, that's no longer a bearing.


Lol I love it


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Seems like a very popular modification...


----------



## reathiii_7515 (11 mo ago)

Cleonard said:


> I noticed that my drive shaft carrier bearing is absolutely shot. I am debating on replacing it or just getting a 1 price drive shaft and eliminating it. My 2004 GTO is pretty stock other than the corsa exhaust. I’d like to know who has swapped from the 2 piece drive shaft to a 1 piece aluminum drive shaft? Is it a significant difference? Is it worth $700 if I don’t plan on building the car?
> Here is a attached photo of the carrier bearing for kicks and jiggles:
> View attachment 150427


Mine is shot in my 05, what did you end up going with? how did it turn out for you? Thanks


----------

